# Going to buy new speakers



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm going to drop on a set of Alpine Type S 6.5", so I can replace the stock *blown* speakers. I took the panel off and the surround just piled up in the area right below the speaker. I was like wut. 

Anyway, I noticed the pattern in which the stock speaker is bolted on, and my question is; will the new Alpines fit in the doors with relatively no problems? Do I need to buy washers or fabricate new risers to make them fit?

Before you ask, I bought the car with a Pioneer DEH-P4700MP deck. There is no way the stock deck could have literally torn up the surround on the stock speakers as I just described.

The rear speakers are going to be a hassle though. Unless, someone has a foolproof way of getting to them, those are gonna take the longest to install. Not the actual installation, just getting that rear piece off to get to them.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Nobody knows if aftermarket speakers will fit with 0 problems on a 1998 Altima IN AN ALTIMA FORUM?

That is very strange.


----------



## strangedubb (Mar 4, 2010)

I put in some pioneer 3 way speakers, didn't have much trouble getting them in. I am not sure about Alpine tho.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

These Alpine's have 4 holes with open ends. If your Pioneer's fit, then my Alpine's should fit, too.

Thanks.


----------



## strangedubb (Mar 4, 2010)

Well mine is a 2001 altima.

But everything fit pretty easily. I think the most trouble I had was with the rear speakers, but even that was not that bad. My pioneers I think have the open ends too. Which helped in the back window. IRC the back speakers I could only get three screws in.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks.

I highly doubt that Nissan made such tiny changes in their interiors as to piss off people with aftermarket sound. lol


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, well... We know that open ended speakers will fit. What about closed screw holes?

I've had a change of heart and don't want to get the Alpine's anymore. I'm looking at Infinity Reference series, but they have closed holes.

Anyone have experience with those?


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I bought myself 2 pairs of Infinity Reference 6032SI.

I will let you all know how it goes. These are made to fit both 6.5" and 6.75". Crutchfield stated that our cars fit 6.75", so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ugh... gotta hate one man shows. -_-;

Ok... I called the company I bought the speakers from. Guy picked up on the first ring, which is amazing, just wait until you hear what happens next; Guy makes the most illegible sentence one could ever hopelessly begin to decode, then he hung up the phone. It's 9AM in New Jersey, that company should be open right now. All I want is a damned tracking number for the speakers I bought for my car. Is it really that hard to obtain a tracking number? If I get the same lack of intellect through the phone again, when I call in less than an hour, I am not going to buy from this company again. For reference, the company name is E & B Electronics.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

They *finally* shipped the speakers.

Should be here next Monday. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## strangedubb (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool, do keep us posted. I am considering swapping out my pioneers.

I designed a logo and website for this new car audio company a little while back and he is sending me a couple of sets of 6.5 component kits that look pretty nice. He sells them for $100 a set so they gotta be better than my pioneer.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

So, apparently, it doesn't take till next Monday to get from New Jersey to Southern Arizona, via ground.

I got one door speaker in, only to realize I hooked it up into the wrong wires. Seeing as we all know the front doors are components, does anyone know where the main speaker line is located and what the corresponding wire colors are (right and left wire colors)?

I, also, need to buy more splices as I screwed up. lol Thankfully, I don't need to worry about component wiring in the rear. It's just plug'n'play, so to speak.


----------



## strangedubb (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm I just hooked my speakers directly into the wiring in the door. I believe the colors were Green and purple... or may be green and brown... I don't remember. Just took them and hooked them up to the speakers. Didn't have a bit of problem.

As far as I know there is no Main speaker line for the entire car. Each speaker has its own line out from the H/U, the colors vary. You will have to cut off the adapter that hooked into the stock speaker, and strip them a bit... and well I am sure you know how to hook up a speaker.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

The line going into the woofer didn't work. There was no sound coming from it at all, however, the tweeter was working just fine. I'm gonna attempt to hook up the speaker into the line that the tweeter is hooked into and see if that works.

I have to change the plugs right now anyway, and the hardware stores don't open till 8AM (it's 6AM right now). So, I have some time killing to do.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, change of fact.

Left speaker does, in fact, work. It seems that Nissan split the output. One going to the full range (took me a while to realize that xD), and the other going to the tweeter with a capacitor on it. I guess the wires made contact when I closed the door last night, because it was working this morning. It took me a good hour and a half to get that rear deck off, and put back together. Majority of the time was taking it apart.

Here's some useful info; Take apart the rear interior pieces as such, far side seat cushions (there are 10MM head bolts at the bottom keeping them on, damn near impossible to reach), remove all 3 plastic liners, remove ceiling plastic liners (yes, I'm serious), then the rear deck lid comes off.

Take note of the interior quarter panels, the far end of them have clips on them that go into the rear deck lid. They must go back into the rear deck lid, OR THEY WILL NOT line up correctly when putting it back together.

I was gonna replace my spark plugs while I was out there, but that rear deck got me beat. All in all, the Pioneer deck I'm running isn't powerful enough to give me a decent 8" Sub sound, but it was well worth it.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't know what it is, but I'm not satisfied one bit with my speakers. :| Once, the windows are down, I lose all bass and it just doesn't sound worthwhile anymore.

When I get another couple hundred to drop into my car (when all essentials are out of the way), I'm gonna get me a 300W-ish sub. Something to match the output of my deck and still sound decent.


----------

